# Green Bottle Blue molt :D



## Projecht13 (Apr 2, 2010)

cool surprise to come home to today my GBB was molting and I snapped some shots, this is the first exoskeleton that its left intact and there is no questioning the sex now  lemme know what you think!


----------



## Yogster (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome Pics !! another added to wish list


----------

